# UDM vs Vauxhall Astra MK5...........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all............:wave:

Hope that you regular readers are doing well and apologies that I haven't posted up for a while but I have been on holiday to the USA visiting my parents with Jules and have also moved house before / after the trip so it's been pretty hectic..........

Anyway, before we went away for a couple of weeks I had organised to help out a relative who had recently purchased a Vauxhall Astra MK5...........:detailer:

The car is well looked after but was delivered with plenty of swirls and scratches on from the dealer but as it wasn't a new car I suggested leaving it alone so I could have a look at it and with some help from my relative we could turn the car around without any problems..........:thumb:

So this is the car in question upon arrival at the unit:






















































































































*The Detail Process*

First job on the list was to attack the wheels so I resorted to a small group of products to clean the wheels ended up using Megs Wheel Brightner, AS Tardis, Wheel Schmitt, Megs Large Brush and a Detailer Wheel Brush:



















The wheel was rinsed first:










Then some Megs Wheel Brightner applied:










This was then aggitated with the Wheel Schmitt:










I then applied some more Megs Wheel Brightner:










I then used a Detailer Brush to attend to the back of the spokes:



















This was then rinsed:










Some more Megs Wheel Brightner on the front face:










And back with the Detailer Brush:



















I then dried the wheel with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:



















I then applied Jetseal 109 to the inside and outside of the wheel:



















This was then buffed off:










And then put back on the car:










While the wheel was off I cleaned the arch with some Megs APC and the Megs Large Brush and Detailer Brush - Before:




























Megs APC applied:










Then aggitated with a Megs Large Brush:



















This was then rinsed:










To leave the following:










I then attended to the rear arch - Before:










During:














































After:










The next arch - Before:










During:





































After:



















And the final arch - Before:










During:





































After:



















The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of CG Citrus Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










Rinsing first:























































I then snow foamed the car:





































While the foam was dwelling I attacked the petrol cap, boot badges, boot shut, door shuts and front grille with a Detailer Brush and some Megs APC:























































The car was then re-foamed:










And I then washed the car using the 2BM - Wash first:










Washed a few panels:










And into the rinse bucket:










And the process was repeated:




























The car was then rinsed:



















I then decided to clay the car using Elite Fine Yellow Clay using some Megs Last Touch as Lubricant:























































The car was then rinsed again:










Then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:




























Some evidence of previous work here - Anyone know them?










While drying the car I noticed that the 'Diesel' petrol cap logo looked very similar to the 'Diesel' clothing logo........:doublesho

What do you guys think?










I then moved the car inside the unit:



















I then taped the car up:




























I then marked up the Driver's Side Front Door to reveal the following defects:




























I then worked using the Megs 105 and Megs 205 using the Megs Burgundy Pad with the UDM with a dab of 3M Fast Cut Plus on some of the deeper RDS marks:




























This gave me the following:




























I then worked my way around the car swapping from polish to polish depending on the defects on the panel............:buffer:

Passenger Rear Wing Before:



















After:



















Passenger Side Rear Door -Before:










After:










Passenger Side Front Door - Before:










After:










Passenger Side B-Pillar - Before:










After:










Passenger Front Wing - Before:










After:










Tailgate - Before:



















After:



















The car was then moved outside and looked as follows:



















Some excess polish was evident:










I then rinsed the car to remove the polish:



















Some nice beading evident from the polishing process:










I then applied some Megs Last Touch all over the car:










I then dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:




























Moving the car back inside I started to attend to the interior which was in great shape:










I had to break the UDM back out to remove some marks on one of the door sills:










Then out with Henry to vacumm the car:










Megs APC was applied to all the door shuts and boot shut:










I then applied some Megs APC under the bonnet:





































Megs Glass Cleaner and Glass Cleaner Cloths were used on the windows:










Then I applied some CG New Car Smell to the interior:










Before I applied the wax I then went over the paintwork with some Zaino AIO using a Zaino Applicator Pad:




























Before the Z2 I went around the car with a Z6 Wipedown:



















Then I applied two coats of Zaino Z2 using a Zaino Applicator Pad:










Then I went for another Z6 Wipedown followed by some Zaino Z8:




























I then applied some Megs Tyre Shine via an Applicator Pad:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Results*





































































































































































































































































































































And that's it........

Quite a few pictures on this detail so apologies but someone got a little carried away with the camera...........:lol:

For those of you that stayed to read the whole thread, many thanks and hope you enjoyed it..........:thumb:

Comments good or bad welcome as always............


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work Simon  did you bring any detailing goodies back from America?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

where's Jules..... top work as usual


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

cracking job,if you did get any goodies back from usa where did you get them from? going out there in 2 days


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Quality work as usual... looks much better......I hope the owner was pleased?

2 things from me:

1) Where did you get the number plates?

2) as Fiesta says... what did you bring back from the states this time????

I'll leave the other question to someone with a little less taste....

:thumb:


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Excellent as per....:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Great report as usual although i'm sure there will be some dissapointed readers


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice indeed. I LOVE the non-super car details.

Supercars are meant to look amazing.

Regular cars very rarely look this good.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Quality work as usual... looks much better......I hope the owner was pleased?
> 
> 2 things from me:
> 
> ...


the plate covers can be had from the merchandise section on here iirc..


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Top work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Mr B21 :wave:

Car put back good as new, as usual. I agree normal cars are much more interesting than soft-covered garage bound Ferraris, save them for a good caning on Top Gear :devil:

Is Citrus wash the new choice of champions? It was Megs Gold Class previously.

Regards, Ian

:newbie:


----------



## slammed172 (Aug 17, 2008)

superb write up, top job.


----------



## gmblack3 (May 14, 2007)

Excellent work Baker! 

Yes something is missing.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome back Baker!

Nice work as usual


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Baker -nice job ( dont take this the wrong way But i think it would be better if you didnt add quite so many pictures - I kinda got bored by the end !!)


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> cracking work Simon  did you bring any detailing goodies back from America?


Sure did mate although I didn't go mad this time, I didn't take any pictures of anything in particular that I bought but let's just say I utilised the two suitcase allowance......

Visited gmblack3 (Bryan) and picked up some top tips on the KBM and also secured some pads to try out with my DA.........:thumb:

VPicked up a fair few Waffle Weave Drying Towels, Plush Drying Towels, Glass Cleaning Cloths, a few Megs Products, Applicator Pads and a funky toy for cleaning windscreens that will be seen in my next thread, works a treat.......:thumb:



Race Valeting said:


> where's Jules..... top work as usual


Sorry to disappoint, she was working when I did this Astra........



georgeandpeppa said:


> cracking job,if you did get any goodies back from usa where did you get them from? going out there in 2 days


There are a few easily accessible places to go and I always go to them all first before going back to get the best bargains. You need to head to Biglots, Pepboys, Autozone and Walmart and you will have plenty to choose from but for more specific items then you will need to order online.......:thumb:

Where you heading?



The Cueball said:


> Quality work as usual... looks much better......I hope the owner was pleased?
> 
> 2 things from me:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment mate.......:wave:

Owner was pleased and I do like doing black cars.........

Number plates can be sourced via Whizzer for a very competitive price.......:thumb:



chunkytfg said:


> Great report as usual although i'm sure there will be some dissapointed readers


Catch '22' I guess, I get some stick for putting up some 'jokey' pics of Jules and then I get stick when I don't put pics up........

On this occasion Jules was working but don't worry she will be back.......:thumb:



orienteer said:


> Mr B21 :wave:
> 
> Car put back good as new, as usual. I agree normal cars are much more interesting than soft-covered garage bound Ferraris, save them for a good caning on Top Gear :devil:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment Ian.......:wave:

To be honest it's OK but I won't be buying it again, sometimes you just have to use up what you have bought or sell it on so I am using this up so I can get back to using Z7, which I use on my own motor........:thumb:



gmblack3 said:


> Excellent work Baker!
> 
> Yes something is missing.


Thanks Bryan and I hope all is well, Mum tells me the weather hasn't been so good since I left?

Used those pads for the first time at the weekend and it's safe to say I am impressed, just need more practice with them so thanks......:thumb:



WHIZZER said:


> Baker -nice job ( dont take this the wrong way But i think it would be better if you didnt add quite so many pictures - I kinda got bored by the end !!)


Your not the only one who thought that mate, when I was uploading the pics last night I thought this was dragging on, way too many were taken and Jules said it was a bit too much, so noted..........:thumb:

PS. Will be dropping you a PM shortly........:thumb:


----------



## VWDriver (Mar 5, 2009)

Top work pal.. ! no jules though.. makes me sad...


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

VWDriver said:


> Top work pal.. ! no jules though.. makes me sad...


Sorry mate, will get her involved ASAP........:lol:


----------



## Wil (Sep 18, 2009)

love all the pictures,its a good read with pics to show


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

Love your work, great write-up also.


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Excellent as usual mate,dissapointed it wasnt a skoda


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SCOTIA said:


> Excellent as usual mate,dissapointed it wasnt a skoda


Maybe the next one will be............


----------



## octygone (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice work as always Simon....looks like Jules has her own fan club now as well


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

octygone said:


> Nice work as always Simon....looks like Jules has her own fan club now as well


Your not wrong there Rob, bought her a notebook while out in the USA so she is thinking of registering on her now as she has more access..........


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning results as usual mate! :thumb:

Let's hope Jules makes the next detail.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very very nice indeed this is deff up to your usual very high standard. nice job!


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

Great work matey!


----------



## RICHIE1 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have one question , did you use any smaller pads than the 6.5 meg soft buff ?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

RICHIE1 said:


> I have one question , did you use any smaller pads than the 6.5 meg soft buff ?


I do have the use of some AG and Elite Spot Pads and use them where required but usually don't specify that in my write-ups, can do in the future though.........:thumb:


----------



## RICHIE1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> I do have the use of some AG and Elite Spot Pads and use them where required but usually don't specify that in my write-ups, can do in the future though.........:thumb:


The reason i ask is because i only have the 6.5 soft buff and i was going to polish my Black Swift Sport but was a little put off because i thought i couldnt do the whole car (like bumpers etc) with the 6.5 pads.

I do have some 3 inch spot pads but they are for my rotary and i,m a little worried about using that until i get some practice


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

RICHIE1 said:


> The reason i ask is because i only have the 6.5 soft buff and i was going to polish my Black Swift Sport but was a little put off because i thought i couldnt do the whole car (like bumpers etc) with the 6.5 pads.
> 
> I do have some 3 inch spot pads but they are for my rotary and i,m a little worried about using that until i get some practice


You will be able to achieve some correction but it won't be as accurate as you won't be able to get as close to those hard to reach areas and you will find you will put pressure on the edge of the large pad and backing plate........


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice job mate.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Super stuff as always mate.

..Good to see you back posting in the Showroom too.


----------



## campion007 (May 1, 2008)

Owner was pleased and I do like doing black cars.........

glad you said that - as the bmw is hanging and your favourite rock hard paint,

i am sure we will have fun doing it all the same !

cant wait for the 11th !


----------



## BretFraz (May 16, 2007)

Very nicely done, Simon. While it is a lot of pics, what I like about your write up's is they tell the story of the detail. It's not just some text and 175 pics with most being of the same angle and position. 

I wish GM could make a go with this car in the states. With Saturn brand being sold to Penske Automotive, I don't know if they'll keep importing it. Shame because its one of the nicer small cars here, and doesn't get much notice so its quite unique.

Weather was incredibly awful a few days ago. Up here in Gwinnett County we got over 7 inches of rain in 24 hours. Out in the west suburbs near Six Flags, they got more than 20 inches of rain. First time I can recall the interstates completely flooded and shut down.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

campion007 said:


> Owner was pleased and I do like doing black cars.........
> 
> glad you said that - as the bmw is hanging and your favourite rock hard paint,
> 
> ...


Look forward to it Rob and looking forward to seeing the new motor, hope your up for some hard core correction..........:buffer:



BretFraz said:


> Very nicely done, Simon. While it is a lot of pics, what I like about your write up's is they tell the story of the detail. It's not just some text and 175 pics with most being of the same angle and position.
> 
> I wish GM could make a go with this car in the states. With Saturn brand being sold to Penske Automotive, I don't know if they'll keep importing it. Shame because its one of the nicer small cars here, and doesn't get much notice so its quite unique.
> 
> Weather was incredibly awful a few days ago. Up here in Gwinnett County we got over 7 inches of rain in 24 hours. Out in the west suburbs near Six Flags, they got more than 20 inches of rain. First time I can recall the interstates completely flooded and shut down.


Thanks Bret and nice to hear from you.............:wave:

Surely the USA isn't ready for a hatch like this, it would be too small with a tiny engine.......you guys need to adopt the Diesel power engines and then save some real money on fuel........

Shocking mate, Dad had emailed me some images from CNN and I was shocked to see all that rain.......:doublesho


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice result!


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Simon :wave:

Top job there!!!! :thumb:

Again I love the shades and flip-flop combo!!!! Just need a sangria on the side now.. 

Great job and write up yet again!!!!

I also agree with the diesel logo! Well spotted!!! :doublesho

I had a Vectra hire car when back in the UK and I must admit I was quite impressed! :driver:

See you later!

Cheers

Drysponge :car:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great detail, write-up and photos too!:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Drysponge said:


> Hi Simon :wave:
> 
> Top job there!!!! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Sangria would be good Mart, good idea indeed........:thumb:

Impressed with a Vectra? Interesting..........

So will we be seeing a Restoration thread on DW for your Golf mate?


----------

